# GermanAutoParts.com | Last Chance for MEGA savings on Brembo Sport Front Rotors



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

Take advantage of Cyber Monday deals today, and order up a set of Brembo Sport front cross-drilled rotors for the Audi Q7 (2007-2011). 

We are already practically giving these away, but today *save an extra 15%* on this pair of rotors, for a killer deal of just *$219.30*



*Specs:*
Front disc, vented, 350x34mm, pair. Brembo Sport cross-drilled rotor set

*Regular Price:
$430.00

Blowout Price:
$258.00

Cyber Monday Price:
$219.30*



*APPLICATIONS:*
Audi Q7, all 2007-2011
Touareg, 5.0L V10 TDI, 2004
Touareg, 5.0L V10 TDI, 2006-2008
​


----------

